# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  الصائمين انواع فأي نوع انت ؟؟؟

## mylife079

*أنواع الصائمين فأي نوع انت؟..؟..

فمن صام عن الطعام والشراب فصومه عادة.

ومن صام عن الغيبة والنميمة وأفطر على تلاوة القرآن فهو صائم رشيد.*

*ومن صام عن المنكر وأفطر على الفكرة والاعتبار فهو صائم سعيد.

ومن صائم عن الذنوب والمعاصي وأفطر على طاعة الرحمن فصيامه رضا.

ومن صام عن الرياء والانتقاص وأفطر على التواضع والإخلاص فهو صائم سالم.

ومن صام عن خلاف النفس والهوى وأفطر على الشكر والرضا فهو صائم غانم..

ومن صام عن قبيح أفعالة وأفطر على تقصير أماله فهو صائم مشاهد.

ومن صام عن طول أمله وأفطر على تقريب أجله فهو صائم ثائب.
*

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]نتمنى من الله اخي 

ان نكون قد ارتقينا بصيامنا 

ومغفرة ربنا اللى الصيام الذي يغفر لنا ربنا به ويتوب علينا 

وان يعتق رقابنا من النار 

اخي لك جزيل الشكر لموضوعك 

تحيه من القلب [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ارجو ان اكون منهم كلهم ..

ان شاء الله "لن يسبقني الى الله أحد" ..



جزاك الله خيرا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور محمود

----------


## Rahma Queen

للاسف محمد الاغلب بصوم لانه لازم يصوم لا اكثر ولا اقل

----------


## mylife079

الله يهدي الجميع يسلمو رحمة

----------

